# Your favorite brand of crankbait?



## gooseboy

Whats your favorite brand of crankbait?


----------



## BROWNDOG

The DT series by Rapala hands down, they always stay in tune and tend to hook up really well.........................


----------



## njsimonson

My favorite crank for bassin' is the Rapala Long Cast Minnow. Great for shore fishing, getting that extra heave, and they have that classic Rapala wiggle.


----------



## Invector

raps work well and storm wiggle warts. I also have been getting a lot of fish on a crystal minnow form Yo-Zuri. But I mostly stick with long minnow types or realy short fat baits.


----------



## greenheadfallon

I like the original rapala minnow in silver or gold the bass around here cant resist. But gooseboy if you really want to have some fun get a zara spook and go out at sundown. Fish at sundown and about an hour after and you will be in for some excitement. When a bass hits one of those at nite all you hear is thrashing ant then you got a big bass! Once you fish topwater at night youll be hooked. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

I like the rebel minnow floater with a rattle.


----------



## waterwolf

> The DT series by Rapala hands down, they always stay in tune and tend to hook up really well.........................


The best IMO, but don't slap them on the water to shake a weed, the bills like to break.


----------



## cut'em

If I had to live by one and only one it would have to be a Rat-L-trap clear or stained water these baits always perform :lol:


----------



## tlowes

Manns mid 1-minus.


----------



## Bagman

When it comes to crankin' I like a few models. My 'old reliable/go-to' bait for coverinig alot of (shallow) water is the Bomber Long A in the Bleeding Minnow pattern...this unit will also draw alot of Pike strikes. Also enjoy the lipless cranks ala Rattl Trap and Rattlin Shad. Another killer crank bait is the Jointed Shad Rap. It runs a bit deeper than the others (and really grabs weeds) but in the right situations its a real fish getter.


----------



## Rick Acker

Shad Raps work well for me...Shallow runners to Deep!


----------



## goosebusters2

Rattlin Rapala


----------



## rdneibch

i fish kentucky lake alot.deep water river channel ledge fishing.for that it's a norman dd22 on 10lb test.that will flat wear you out at the end of the day.but it pays off big.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i too like the dt series of rapalas, but i also like the fat free shad by excalibur, the wiggle wart and the smithwick rouge.


----------



## jamesavp

I like all Rattletraps, each brand has there advantages. I like using Bill lewis, Rapala, and Cordell Spot rattle traps. The spot has a louder rattle than the other two and the Rapala has a slight tighter wiggle than the other two, as for the Bill lewis, it has a good rattle and many different colors, alot more colors than the other two.

Either way the Lipless lures are my favorite, Great lure that you can work shallow,mid, and deep all day long


----------



## goosebusters

I have these lure called ripplin' redfins that bass and Northerns just love. They are a jerkbait with a real wide wobble. You can rip em, slow roll them on the surface or just crank them, they are extremely versatile and the fish just love them. 
They are made by cotton cordell, I like to take the middle treble out of them to prevent them from latching together.


----------

